
Is the JetBrains’ IntelliJ the Real Android Monopoly? - LawrenceHecht
https://thenewstack.io/is-the-jetbrains-intellij-the-real-android-monopoly/
======
smt88
One of the most shameless clickbait articles I've seen in a while.

tl;dr No. This is an article about IDE share for Android development.

Last paragraph:

> _" It doesn’t matter if IntelliJ has dominant market share among mobile
> developers. This does not translate into a monopoly in the sense that
> regulators care about because it is not using its position to hurt
> competitors."_

